# A Who in Grinch-ville



## Larcen (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello Everyone,


In the Grinch live action movie we see that the Grinch wound up in Who-ville due to a mix up with another baby.  So I wondered, "what ever happened to the other baby??"


Based on that idea I wrote the story below.  It get's preachy sometimes because I wanted to express certain things that I think are happening in the world today.  


If it offends anyone, remember it's a fictional story happening in a fictional world, right?  Anyway, it's was fun writing and I hope it's fun reading.


By the way, pretend each image described below is on a separate page of a book.  Wide images would probably take up two pages.


Feel free to share it with friends and consider it my Christmas gift to the D&D community here.


Enjoy and happy holidays! 


-Tony

~~~~~~~~~~~

A Who in Grinch-ville

Ver. 1.2
By D. A. Duran


[IMAGE:  An outdoor scene over snow covered mountains.  Two baby baskets floating on parachutes are being blown into erratic flight patterns by a gusty wind.]

                A long time ago a strange wind did blow.
                And two little baskets were tossed to and fro.
                The babies within were rocked and pitched.
                And their final destinations were crossed and switched.

[IMAGE:  A wide scene of Grinch-ville, as described below, with a little floating Who basket in the sky.]

                The Who baby found Grinch-ville, a dark town with straight lines.
                A city of perfect angles and sharp corners and signs.
                The Grinches worked hard with hard laws and hard rules.
                And all of them studied in military schools.

[IMAGE:  Grinches surrounding a Who baby in a crib.]

                When found the Who son was named “Jonny Bee”.
                At first a cute insect is all the Grinches did see.
                He was wrapped in a sweater this little Who fellow.
                It was the color of bees, a striped black and bright yellow. 

[IMAGE:  A playground with some Grinch kids pointing and laughing at Jonny.  He is standing straight with an angry look on his face and his hands clenched into fists.  On the ground in front of Jonny there is a pile of books in disarray.] 

                But nobody wanted this little Who bee.
                So he wound up an orphan and was teased constantly.
                They said he was weak and no use whatsoever.
                But he said they were wrong and he’ll be the best ever.

[IMAGE:  Jonny is proudly standing up on a stage wearing a solder’s uniform.  A decorated Grinch is handing him a scroll with a bow on it.]

                Jonny studied hard and showed great desire.
                A Grinch soldier’s uniform he was quick to acquire.
                He felt all Grinches need their military days.
                And he knew that it stopped their slovenly ways.

[IMAGE:  A Grinch general is using a stick pointer on a map.  The map shows a mountain range with a city on both sides.  Under one city is says “Who clan”, under the other is says “Grinch clan”.   A large attack arrow is going from Grinch-ville to Who-ville.  On the top of the map is says “Xmas day attack”.]

                While training Jonny learned of a Grinch attack plan.
                On a town called Who-ville and the Who people clan.
                The attack will happen on a Grinch holiday,
                A gray day called “Xmas” full of dismay and foul play.

[IMAGE:  Side by side scenes.  First, evil looking Whos guarding beautiful trees and farms.  Second, tired looking Grinches toiling in a burnt out landscape.]

                They said Who-ville is fertile and largely unused.
                While Grinch-ville is barren and battered and bruised.
                They said the Whos are greedy, and evil as well.
                And Whos do not share, as all Grinches will tell.

[IMAGE:  A library.  Jonny is all alone and sitting at a table.  A large book is open in front of him.]

                Jonny was curious and wanted to know more.
                He wanted to do good in the coming Who war.
                In an old dusty library he found an old dusty book.
                It was called “Who-ville and Whos” so he took a good look.

[IMAGE:  We are behind Jonny and he is standing.  His chair is sideways on the floor.  He is holding up the big book with both hands.  From this angle, we see the page on the left has a close-up a Who person, and the page on the right has a Who on one knee feeding small animals.]

                But Jonny was shocked at the pictures within.
                The Whos looked like Jonny and had the same color skin!
                What’s more the Whos are all kind and gentle as well.
                And they all like to share, as the Who book did tell.

[IMAGE:  Jonny is sitting back down looking at the book.  He looks sad and thoughtful as he supports his head with his hands.]

                Jonny Bee now felt he knew the reason he’s there.
                He must help the Whos, that much was clear.
                But he didn’t know why the Grinch said what they said.
                Maybe the Xmas holiday put mean thoughts in their head?

[IMAGE:  Outdoors at night.  Another baby basket is falling from the sky.  In the sky a bright star can be seen.]

                So he looked up the holiday in the Who book and read.
                And found it was not Xmas at all, but “Christmas” instead!
                Christmas was special to all Whos young and old.
                A holy Son was born that day as a great star foretold.

[IMAGE:  A beautiful outdoor scene of wildlife and flowers.]

                The Son was not a child of Who-ville alone.
                But of Grinch-ville and all things that were known.
                This Son talked of love and of profound peace.
                A peace that could cause all Grinch wars to cease.

[IMAGE:  We see Jonny looking like he is trying to convince some Grinches of something.  Both his hands are stretched out palms up in front of him.  The Grinches all look sour and have their arms crossed.]

                Jonny went out to share this great news.
                He said “Xmas was Christmas and please spare the kind Whos!”
                But they all said the news was too silly to hear.
                No Grinch could like Whos and no Who could ever share.

[IMAGE:  Jonny is in a room with a couple of Grinches.  One of them is pointing to pictures of some important looking and smiling Grinches on the wall.]

                So little Jonny Bee’s friends took him aside.
                And told him that change had already been tried.
                They told him the meaning behind certain Grinch things.
                Like how the “Grinning Rich” pull all the Grinch strings.

[IMAGE:  Wide outdoor scene.  We see a long line of sad and tired looking Whos all tied up and walking in single file.  They are being guarded by Grinches holding weapons.  In the distance we see a small Who-ville burning.]

                These ruling Grinches like money and wealth.
                To feed their greed they use cunning and stealth.
                And the attack on Who-ville is not what it seems.
                They want to enslave the Whos and steal all their dreams.

[IMAGE:  We see Jonny in a circle holding hands with more of his friends.  They all have their eyes closed and heads bowed down.]

                So one night Jonny asked the Son what he should do.
                And in the morning he woke up and somehow just knew.
                He would let the Grinches know all that is true.
                Learning and knowledge would melt their hearts too.

[IMAGE:  A street scene in Grinch-ville.  Lot of signs and messages are posted everywhere.  Some Grinches are reading them.  Some look happy and some are scratching their heads.  We see little hints of festive decorations here and there.]

                The little bee quietly left messages for Grinches to see.
                He talked of peace and love and how to be free.
                The holy Son’s message was wondrous to hear.
                And so the spirit of Christmas was alive everywhere.

[IMAGE:  Inside a Grinch household.  We see a sour Grinch family watching the news on TV.]

                But Jonny could see there was still much resistance.
                Between Grinches and Whos there’s just too much distance.
                The Who songs were liked but the Who clan was not.
                Grinches were taught hate and to distrust a lot.

[IMAGE:  Jonny is surrounded by soldiers and he is in handcuffs.  His uniform is on the floor and he is wearing his bee sweater again.]

                Eventually the ruling Grinches figured things out.
                And arrested the Who who was spreading truth about.
                They declared Christmas evil and that it just wouldn’t do.
                So they removed Jonny’s uniform and locked up the Who.

[IMAGE:  Jonny is alone in a jail cell.  He is on his knees and praying.]

                Jonny spent most of his time talking to the holy Son.
                The Who wanted to thank Him for all He had done.
                Because of this Jonny was never alone. 
                He was more at peace then he had ever known.

[IMAGE:  Jonny is in a small cage that is sitting on top of wheels. He is being pulled along by marching soldiers.]

                On Christmas eve Jonny was pulled from his cell.
                He was put in a cage and it was locked up as well.
                The Grinches will take him to see the Who war.
                He could helplessly watch it but could do nothing more.

[IMAGE:  A wide scene of soldiers rising over a mountain with a colorful city in the distance.]

                Over cold high mountains the Grinch army passed.
                Until in the distance they saw Who-ville at last.
                The city was beautiful and its colors were bright. 
                The city, they thought, would soon feel their Grinch might.

[IMAGE:  A close scene of Who-ville with decorations and musical notes overhead.]

                As the army got near they heard Who singing.
                They were Jonny’s Who songs all happy and ringing.
                The soldiers got confident at the coming surprise.
                They would stop the Who singing and stop the Who lies.

[IMAGE:  A far off scene of a lot of Whos all singing in a circle.  The silhouette of a large figure is among them.]

                But as they got closer they heard a strange voice.
                It was boisterous and noisy and louder by choice.

[IMAGE:  A closer scene showing a singing Grinch in the middle of the Who circle.]

                When they saw the town square they got their surprise.
                The voice was a Grinch with joy in his eyes!

[IMAGE:  A wider scene of the Grinch and the Whos, with some soldiers seen hiding behind trees in the background.]

                He was dressed in Who clothes and holding Who hands.
                He was in a Who circle and out-singing Who bands.
                From behind every bush and snow covered tree,
                The Grinch soldiers did amaze at what they did see.

[IMAGE:  A happy scene with Whos hugging the Grinch and he is crying with happiness.]

                When the singing was over the Whos that were there,
                All hugged the lone Grinch all loving and dear. 
                He hugged them back, and shocked the Grinch spies.
                He hugged them back, with tears in his eyes.

[IMAGE:  Wide scene of the town square.  Jonny and the Grinch walking towards each other from the opposite sides.]

                Just then a friend of Jonny’s let him out of the cage.
                And not a single stunned soldier objected with rage.
                The lone Who then walked right into town square.
                And the lone Grinch moved to meet him with care. 

[IMAGE:  Close scene of Jonny and the Grinch hugging while surrounded by Whos all cheering.]

                They both looked and smiled at each other.
                They both felt just like they were hugging a brother.
                And the whole Who village moved in very near.
                And gathered about them and raised a loud cheer.

[IMAGE:  A wide scene of Jonny, the Grinch, Whos, and soldiers all cheering and hugging.  A few weapons could be seen on the ground.]

                The soldier’s cold hearts then all did melt.
                The Who war was over they all heartily felt.
                Their weapons were dropped and happiness stirred.

[IMAGE:  A wide scene showing Grinch-ville in the foreground.  In the background a bright halo of colorful lights and musical notes can be seen rising over the snow covered mountains.

                And back in Grinch-ville the combined cheers could be heard. 


~~~~~~~~~~

*Merry Christmas Everyone!
*


----------

